# Dos tarjetas sim en el mismo movil



## fradyjavi (Abr 17, 2007)

Hola! Soy nuevo en el foro y ante todo daros la enhorabuena por él! 

Ahora voy con mi duda: tengo un movil en el que querría tener dos tarjetas sim distintas y he visto que venden unos adaptadores con los que puedes poner las dos tarjetas y con solo apagar el movil y cambiar el "interruptor" que llevan para un lado o otro, usas una tarjeta o la otra. 
Mi pregunta es si alguien sabe como hacerlo, ya que me gustaria fabricarme el circuito y el montaje yo mismo. 

Muxas gracias y Saludos!


----------



## capitanp (Abr 17, 2007)

que cosa sencilla de hacer, ahora en que lugar del movil meteriamos todo eso!!


----------



## fradyjavi (Abr 18, 2007)

Pues si me explicaras como hacerlo te lo agradeciria muximo. Yo lo he visto en un movil hecho de forma casera y le habia cortado la carcasa por detras y sobresalia un poco, un poco incomodo y poco estetico la verdad, pero yo lo que quiero es hacerlo por aprender a hacerlo asique a ver si me puedes ayudar.

Gracias y saludos!


----------



## gaston sj (May 21, 2007)

hola puedes poner las 2 tarjetas con unos interruptores creo que las tarjetas traen 4 contactos y a ello pones un interruptor cada uno y a parte un interruptor que habilite la tajeta que tu quieras usar todo seria con cables lo mas corto posibles y de la minima resistencia que consigas saludos


----------



## eidtech (May 22, 2007)

Aqui en Mexico venden unos adaptadores del tamanio de una tarjeta SIM... y dentro de ellos colocas tus 2 SIMs... (obvio debes cortarlas el exceso de plastico para que ajusten...) traen por ahi algo de electronica.... y ni siquiera es necesario apagar el movil, ya que la mayoria soportan cambiar de SIM sin apagarlo...

Los encuentras en un famoso sitio de subastas mexicano..


----------

